# Excuse me, I have an announcement to make.



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Heh heh heh heh heh.........:rip:ainkiller::lever:


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Animal said:


> Heh heh heh heh heh.........:rip:ainkiller::lever:


:bolt:Oh, crap! :lol:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hahahaha, epic freaking bomb pic! lol.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice, looking forward to seeing this Animal bomb land!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.


*YeeeeeHawwww____!!!*

:woohoo:

Allright Chad!!!!!!!! :clap2:

.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Boom Shaka Laka !! opcorn:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

The carnage has been out of control in 2011 so far, this is insane!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Heh heh heh heh heh......:rip:ainkiller::lever:


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Oops, double post.

Double bomb?????:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Animal said:


> Oops, double post.
> 
> Double bomb?????:lol::lol::lol::lol:


 Awwwww schnap!

Go get 'em Chad!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hahaha! Can't wait to see the carnage!!!!!!:jaw:


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

This ought to be good


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

That's an awesome picture Chad! Blow them to kingdom come!


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

i think this is when everyone is supposed to yell INCOMING and hit the dirt.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

awesome pic. lol


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

HAHAH. OH S%*T! He brought out the Muppet!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

LMAO.......Classic !!!!!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Avatar updated since you guys liked it so much!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

This place has gone NUTS this year!!!!!!

I love it!!! :tu


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

LOL, I love the Muppet pic!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

That is so freaking awesome!!!:banana:


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Ok, so I checked with Kim Jong Il, and he told me the missiles he sold me were tracking over the Pacific as we speak. 

One of them should be able to clear up some of that nasty ice and snow...

The other one.....


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL! King Dong sold Chad missiles!!!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah, pretty sweet deal with the current exchange rate. He used the money to build a statue of himself on the DMZ. It's supposed to be 100 times his size, so around 6'2". That should keep the capitalist pigs at bay.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Animal said:


> Yeah, pretty sweet deal with the current exchange rate. He used the money to build a statue of himself on the DMZ. It's supposed to be 100 times his size, so around 6'2". That should keep the capitalist pigs at bay.


Lmao!! That's great!!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

RGRTim said:


> i think this is when everyone is supposed to yell INCOMING and hit the dirt.


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

LMAO this thread is cracking me up. Nice avatar!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Animal said:


> Yeah, pretty sweet deal with the current exchange rate. He used the money to build a statue of himself on the DMZ. It's supposed to be 100 times his size, so around 6'2". That should keep the capitalist pigs at bay.


Lol thats hilarious and love the Pic too. A muppet bomb!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Certainly a wonderful avatar! Can't wait for the carnage!


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Rot Row!!!!!!!! Sounds like a good one!!!

JH


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

I have recently acquired the following "missile's eye view" images from my secret agent contact in the North. Apparently both projectiles are nearing their targets and should be detonating shortly. When I asked the agent why they were taking so long, he said:

"You no likey North Korean missile, you go buy stupid American missile!"

Anyway, here are the shots:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey! I can see my house from there... wait a second... oh, whew, I'm safe, I'm not home yet! Hahaha, I love the sat view, awesome work! lol.


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Once again my training has tuaght me that this is the point where someone yells incoming and we all hit the dirt.


----------

